# Marathon coach journey: Suggestions!



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

:help:Well, after days and days of rescheduling flights, living out of a suitcase and moving hotels on a daily basis, my OH is bracing himself for the 'contingency' coach trip from London to Malaga that is now looking like the only way home. 

So, with some humour I hope, to bring a smile to what is a pretty rubbish situation, suggestions please on what he should pack to keep him occupied for the 36 hour marathon!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Wipes, those impregnated fresheners, you can even do your "bits" with them and it is sooo much more comfortable, one gets quite grimey on a bus after a few hours. Those ready mixed whisky and Drys or Vod and Tons, Coke, Water (Gallons), clean knickers, a tablet of soap and a towel, toothpaste and toothbrush. Bon Voyage.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

lynn said:


> :help:Well, after days and days of rescheduling flights, living out of a suitcase and moving hotels on a daily basis, my OH is bracing himself for the 'contingency' coach trip from London to Malaga that is now looking like the only way home.
> 
> So, with some humour I hope, to bring a smile to what is a pretty rubbish situation, suggestions please on what he should pack to keep him occupied for the 36 hour marathon!


Ipod or similar to block out the noise, eye mask, to block out the light, as you will need to sleep. neck pillow! good luck!lane:


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Ipod or similar to block out the noise, eye mask, to block out the light, as you will need to sleep. neck pillow! good luck!lane:


Ipod he has. Eye mask not essential as he is blind as a bat without his bins on, neck pillow likely to be passenger in adjoining seat (with nice bit of dribble from sleeping with his mouth open)


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

country boy said:


> Wipes, those impregnated fresheners, you can even do your "bits" with them and it is sooo much more comfortable, one gets quite grimey on a bus after a few hours. Those ready mixed whisky and Drys or Vod and Tons, Coke, Water (Gallons), clean knickers, a tablet of soap and a towel, toothpaste and toothbrush. Bon Voyage.


Not a pleasant thought, my OH groping around with a wet wipe! As for ready mixed drinks - great idea, but think he'll opt for 'neat'!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

country boy said:


> Wipes, those impregnated fresheners, you can even do your "bits" with them and it is sooo much more comfortable, one gets quite grimey on a bus after a few hours. Those ready mixed whisky and Drys or Vod and Tons, Coke, Water (Gallons), clean knickers, a tablet of soap and a towel, toothpaste and toothbrush. Bon Voyage.


I don't *think* Lynn's husband will be needing the knickers, but perhaps it's better not to ask!!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't *think* Lynn's husband will be needing the knickers, but perhaps it's better not to ask!!


trust me you need a black out sleep mask, it' s to block out the light/sun:clap2:


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't *think* Lynn's husband will be needing the knickers, but perhaps it's better not to ask!!


Funnily enough Pesky, as he is able to bring a lot of luggage on the coach, I have sent him on a shopping trip of epic proportions today - all those things that are cheaper than here or unavailable, *including *party packs of M&S pants for me!! However, I don't envisage any need for him to wear them, unless there is a catastrophic disaster and his coach is delayed several days...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lynn said:


> Funnily enough Pesky, as he is able to bring a lot of luggage on the coach, I have sent him on a shopping trip of epic proportions today - all those things that are cheaper than here or unavailable, *including *party packs of M&S pants for me!! However, I don't envisage any need for him to wear them, unless there is a catastrophic disaster and his coach is delayed several days...


 
*party packs of M&S pants* What on earth are party packs of M&S knickers!!!

Or again, perhaps I shouldn't ask!!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh come on Pesky, has it been that long since you shopped in M&S??? You can buy the individual pairs (each on their own hanger, and a bit more pricey), or you can buy the 'economy' packs. In my young student days I and my friends would sometimes club together to share a pack, especially just before a big night out. Sorry, thought everyone referred to them as party packs


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lynn said:


> Oh come on Pesky, has it been that long since you shopped in M&S??? You can buy the individual pairs (each on their own hanger, and a bit more pricey), or you can buy the 'economy' packs. In my young student days I and my friends would sometimes club together to share a pack, especially just before a big night out. Sorry, thought everyone referred to them as party packs


Never!!

My secondary school days were spent in very conservative Weston Super Mare. It has obviously marked me for life!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Never!!
> 
> My secondary school days were spent in very conservative Weston Super Mare. It has obviously marked me for life!


Oo - er! That's a bit close to home!!


----------

